# Combine Splits or give one a second chance?



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I had rather have one strong hive over two weak hives.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

yes just combine the 2 Nucs and be ok with a 1 for 2 split.
I often do not get every split Queened.
So I make extra like 8 if I want 6, so in this case I would just add the 2 NUCs togather.
maybe next time try for more splits. I have taken a 3 10 deep setup to 6 5 frame NUCs, so really it is up to how many queen cells you have to use.

tip, add an extra deep to the hive you wish to split next spring right when you pull honey.IE trap out 3 supers and add a deep the same day. then in spring it is a big strong hive.


GG


----------

